# Fishing around Hunting Island



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll be at Hunting Island the first wk in June and again the first wk in July. I'd like to catch some fish...any help on places, tech, bait or anything will really help. I may bring my boat in July. I need some help. I was there a couple years ago and some guys caught some nice Reds several times...they said they caught the Reds on the south end of HI, fishing from a boat just outside the breakers with mud minnows. Can you help me out?? Thanks, Jim


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Help!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, as I go in August can't help on that one. May want to see if there is a charter to hit those spots. Me from the beach mostly shark, but hit the back waters and flounder may be around (they are in August). Usually when on vacation hit Hunting Island once or twice and the rest of the time, the rocks, the back waters and the ocean from Fripp Island.

Sorry

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks Shaggy, Where are the "rocks" that your talking about?? On the back water, can you give me a starting point?? Thanks, Jim


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Inlet on the Fripp Island side, just across from the bridge, near the 12 tee box I believe, but it is a private community, have caught a few sheepshead from there.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## jcw (Jun 22, 2005)

*Fripp Island Help*

Shaggy

Where do you shark fish on Fripp Island? I am heading down there in two weeks and am curious to know if there is a place where I can fish without being hassled setting up a lot of large rods for sharks. Is there a place that I can rent a kayak to deploy my baits or should I just bring casting rods?

Thanks


----------

